# Plants with sand/aragonite substant?



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Have a 40g breeder with a sand/aragonite sub. Looking to get some Micro Sword and Moss balls in there. Nothing crazy but I don't really think they'll do that good with the aragonite base. What do you guys think? 

The kH and pH ratings for these plants are spot on with what I have going on in the tank and I have LED lighting as well. Maybe give a Moss Ball a try?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most swords are very rooty plants and will grow in just aboupt anything.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for the fast reply. I'm going to see if the LFS store by my work today has any instock. We'll see what happens.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know my chain swords love sand.They run all through it.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Im making a apistogramma tank and will be adding reef coral or limestone, moss balls (2-3) and some dwarf sword as "grass".


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds nice,dont forget to share pics!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

IMHO I would use peat moss with play sand on top. 

Aragonite adds some buffering which is good for reef setups but not for fw planted.

my .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think I would leave the limestone or coral rock out as it could raise the ph to much for apistos as they prefer softer water.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I shall post some pics in due time once I get the dry reef coral on order and together. The tank is already up and running with a Ghost Knife in it and I do understand the importance of having a nice substrant but wasnt 100% on if I was going to add them or not.


----------

